# koralia circulation pump ok as a reactor?



## default (May 28, 2011)

i was just wondering. if i let one of my diffusers run into my koralia circulation pump to diffuse the bubbles, would it cause any problems or ruin the pump? i placed the diffuser in the front of it and it basically just spits the bubbles out, but would love to feed it through the bottom of the propeller. any thoughts?


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

There have been some mentions on other posts, including Darkblade's extensive thread on CO2, that running CO2 into a filter can shorten the life of its impeller. I would wonder if it would do the same to the pump ? Then again, nothing lasts forever.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Fishfur said:


> There have been some mentions on other posts, including Darkblade's extensive thread on CO2, that running CO2 into a filter can shorten the life of its impeller. I would wonder if it would do the same to the pump ? Then again, nothing lasts forever.


yea thats what i thought =( i placed the diffuser right at the front so its shooting the bubbles out.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Feeding CO2 into the pump directly could shorten the lifespan, as the plastic may become brittle faster. The same applies to filter impellers, etc.

Of course, I don't believe anyone has actually done a study on how much the lifespan is shortened.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*hey*

i built a cerges reactor and its plumbed in after teh filter and i have absolute no bubbles into the tank and i assume complete diffusion , and it is not going thru th efilter to shorten the life span. if u have the room under your tank it was a simple build .chk it out on planted tank .there a re couple DIY threads
cheers and good luck 
tom


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

tom g said:


> i built a cerges reactor and its plumbed in after teh filter and i have absolute no bubbles into the tank and i assume complete diffusion , and it is not going thru th efilter to shorten the life span. if u have the room under your tank it was a simple build .chk it out on planted tank .there a re couple DIY threads
> cheers and good luck
> tom


Will look into it, thanks!


----------

